Ask HN: How do you share programming knowledge in your team? - mlejva
======
clintonb
We share knowledge (in general) via pair programming and lunch-and-learn
presentations. Emails and code review also facilitate this sharing to a lesser
extent.

~~~
mlejva
If there's a specific knowledge to some of your projects, do you write it down
somewhere?

One can always use readmes + comments but we struggle with the fact that
readmes aren't dynamic and people don't update them, and comments are
basically part of the code, so they are buried in the codebase.

~~~
clintonb
Team members on our oncall rotation make use of, and update, runbooks. These
have the frequently-occurring issues and resolutions that responders need to
be aware of. We make sure these get updated as our knowledge expands.

General project knowledge is somewhat scattered between Confluence and Dropbox
Paper. Important docs may be linked from the code, but we haven't done a great
job of, for example, ensuring future developers know where to find
design/decision documents. I have seen some teams implement readmes or
automatically pull some specially-commented code into Confluence, but that has
mostly been for code at the infrastructure/framework level that does not
change frequently.

